# Finally finished my baby



## woodstover (Jan 6, 2010)

It took a while but I'm pleased with the outcome. Used up some stuff that's been collecting sawdust for quite a while. Now I have to make something with it.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice job I like the idea of the drop down table extensions


----------



## pdxKris (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, very impressive... great job!

I haven't used mine long enough yet to know what features I want, but I can really see this being a future project.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Very impressive. Dust collection, mobility, storage area, and adaptability all taken into account. I like it alot! Did you have any trouble keeping your drop down table extensions level when raised to make your work surface?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nicely done! I'm sure it will work very well for you!


----------



## woodstover (Jan 6, 2010)

I did set the infeed table a hair high and ran some 1x4x8ft through and checked it afterwards. It's still a hair high. I'm just looking for support more than anything and the featherboards seem to keep the stock tight to the main table which is what I was hoping for. So far so good. Thanks for the comments.



Capt Splinter said:


> Very impressive. Dust collection, mobility, storage area, and adaptability all taken into account. I like it alot! Did you have any trouble keeping your drop down table extensions level when raised to make your work surface?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Fabulous job, Lynda.. Very innovative!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nicely done Lynda. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

The round corners give it a very "professional" look: this is one of the nicest tables I've seen.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

I love it, It's inspiring!

I never fail to wonder in awe at the ingenuity, resourcefulness and skill we so often see in beautifully executed projects like this.

Outstanding job sir!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

A challange to everyone who has built their own router table and to those who want to, job well done.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Veddy nice!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I've seen a lot of very, very nice tables posted on here, but yours is impressive and unique to say the least!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lynda

You did a great job making your baby,very nice job..you get a gold star for that one 

===



woodstover said:


> It took a while but I'm pleased with the outcome. Used up some stuff that's been collecting sawdust for quite a while. Now I have to make something with it.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Great job! There are many good things about this cabinet, but one that I liked best was the throat plate height adjustment.


----------



## woodstover (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice work!

I like how you expanded your work space with the two laminated wings.

Very well thought out. The dust collection is top notch.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Lynda. I've been in taking a closer look at your wonderful router table, and I took a little more notice of the fence this time. It seems a bit unusual with the wide tracks. It seems those tracks would be great for hold downs and sliding jigs, but I am wondering if you could tell us how you are planning to use them in case I'm missing something.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You need to get out more 

=========



Stefang said:


> Hi Lynda. I've been in taking a closer look at your wonderful router table, and I took a little more notice of the fence this time. It seems a bit unusual with the wide tracks. It seems those tracks would be great for hold downs and sliding jigs, but I am wondering if you could tell us how you are planning to use them in case I'm missing something.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I like the design, good work Linda


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well done on your table Lynda. Looks very functional and well made. Nice touch on the rounded corners so you do not bang up your legs if you walk into it. 

I especially like the idea on having drop down leafs as well to help support longer pieces. Your a very creative person and I look forward to your projects you make from it.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice table. 

Gave me ideas for my own if I can manage to do it, those drop down extensions. I had thought of just going 4' across, but after seeing those extension no longer like the idea of having always be 4'.


----------



## woodstover (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Derek, I didn't think I would need 4 feet most of the time and I really didn't want all that floor space taken up either. I expect if I do some long things in the future, I'll probably appreciate them then along with some roller supports.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nicely done on your table Lynda!


----------



## Router Rog (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job! Very well thought out, espicially the dust collection system. You also put some thought into your fence design. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

woodstover said:


> Thanks Derek, I didn't think I would need 4 feet most of the time and I really didn't want all that floor space taken up either. I expect if I do some long things in the future, I'll probably appreciate them then along with some roller supports.


Floor space is always needed  Is why I can't wait for the warm months when I get to use about 1/3rd of a 19.5'x20' garage instead of a small portion of a 12'x12' room that is already full of other stuff and only has room to add the table saw, a rolling cart/workbench/storage and after some rearranging, the dust collector. My Wife is constantly having problems getting to the storage cabinets and shelves in there...moved the shelves elsewhere to gain the dust collector room. Plus have to leave room to open the door to the back yard and the garage. At least they are in a corner, one on each wall of it so only take up the space for one door.


----------

